# Mom threatened to flush my betta's



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My mom claimed my room was too messy(It's not) And threatened to flush my betta's. I don't care how pissed you get at your child, you should never threaten them by killing their pets. The sad thing is, I wouldn't put it past her to force me to flush them


----------



## Cassafrass1999 (Jun 19, 2013)

xShainax said:


> My mom claimed my room was too messy(It's not) And threatened to flush my betta's. I don't care how pissed you get at your child, you should never threaten them by killing their pets. The sad thing is, I wouldn't put it past her to force me to flush them


 My parents did something similar to this with my hermit crabs a while back, but for a different reason than a messy room (I won't say why sinceiIt was a kinda personal thing). Although they didn't threaten to flush them, just that I would have to get rid of them... it was awful! I don't know how I could live without my hermies... they are part of the family now, and I love them so much... I started crying when I heard that. Thankfully I didn't have to end up getting rid of them...


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

I don't know your parents, but I would really just clean my room if I were you. Even if it's not messy, do your best, and hopefully your bettas will be spared. : )


----------



## Dwarden3 (Apr 1, 2013)

I doubt your mom would flush them down. Parents say stuff like that a lot because it has an effect.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Dwarden3 said:


> I doubt your mom would flush them down. Parents say stuff like that a lot because it has an effect.


Yeah, and sometimes the effect can scar a kid's mind for life. This makes me SO MAD!

I call it mental/emotional abuse :evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My betta's are my babies.  They help with therapy for my autism.


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

On behalf of mom's everywhere, I am so, so sorry that your Mom said that to you. 
She's your mom, and you know her well enough to know if this is a good idea, but if you think that you could go to her sometime when she's not upset about anything, and tell her that it really scared and upset you when she said she'd kill your pets over a messy room and ask if there's anything that you guys can do to help each other, then perhaps that might help.


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

umm I would just clean my room and agree with everything she's saying if i were you just to be on the safe side hu huh huh


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Mom apologized


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

xShainax said:


> Mom apologized


good mom. how old is she? menopause can be horrible :-?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I think she is going to be 59 Friday


----------



## Dwarden3 (Apr 1, 2013)

registereduser said:


> Yeah, and sometimes the effect can scar a kid's mind for life. This makes me SO MAD!
> 
> I call it mental/emotional abuse :evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:


I wouldn't call it abuse. It is kind of crazy and wrong to teach a child that a betta's life is worth less than that of a human, but that is only anthropocentric logic, and most people believe in anthropocentrism. It would be more effective if the mother said she would take away the fish. This doesn't devalue life, while also having an impact. 

Nonetheless, it is not abuse, just kinda harsh, and you should clean your room.


----------



## BittyB (Jun 19, 2013)

That's a bit effed. I don't think it's cool to use threats. It really damaged my relationships. On the other side, I know you say it is clean, but could you put the effort to maybe make it extra clean? It sucks being young sometimes, but that is how I tried to somewhat avoid my stepdads horrible ways of threatening and nitpicking when he had nothing to really get at. Now as a adult, I do what a want.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, my mom sometimes threatens to give my bettas New homes when I don't do what I'm supposed to do. Lol I always make sure to what I'm told. Don't worry though, 95% of the time it's just to get you do whatever they tell you to.

I always feel so bad when my mom says : "if you don't do ______ then Sparkey gets a new home." Oh man, I get so mad.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

xShainax said:


> I think she is going to be 59 Friday


Yeah, menopause makes some of us do and say crazy things for awhile, beware! She might be hormone driven in her interactions with family. Give her some slack. Since Friday is her birthday, love her up and make her cry tears of joy instead of tears of frustration and confusion :-D:-D

I'm just guessing about the meno but I would hope your Mom would not normally be so cruel to you :shock::-(


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

alwaysaBettaLover said:


> I always feel so bad when my mom says : "if you don't do ______ then Sparkey gets a new home." Oh man, I get so mad.


That's just sick.:evil:


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I think threatening to give away a pet is different than threatening to kill one. My mom did that (threatened to give away) a lot growing up, and once she did sell one of my horses. She said if I didn't work him everyday she'd sell him. Well, my friend ran me over with my go-kart and took all the skin off my shin from my knee to my ankle down to the bone (it was nasty, but not as painful as it sounds). After a couple weeks of not working him (because I couldn't ride him because my shin was so messed up) she sold him. I'm not gunna lie, I am still bitter about nearing 20 years later. But, at the same time I could've probably lunged him to keep him working. So, there is some blame on my part. Anyway, it upset me and I'm bitter about it, but if she'd have killed my horse that would've been an emotional scar that would've been beyond horrifying. 

I'm sorry your mom threatened to flush your bettas. At 59, I would think she would be through menopausal swings. My moms 10 years younger though, so I'm not sure. Good luck with your situation.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't have kids or anything, but I seriously doubt I would threatened to kill a pet to get x, y, or z chore done. I don't think there is any errand or chore worth more than a life. However, if I had a kid who couldn't juggle pet care, chores, and school I would think about re-housing the pet so my kid could have a better life-work balance. So i think I would say something along the lines of, "It seems like you can't handle the responsiblity of a pet, school, and chores. Either budget your time better or the pet needs a new home." 

I can see a parent re-homing a pet if a kid really is overwhelmed by all the responsibilty or simply stopped caring for the pet because he/she stopped being responsible. A pet can't be homed improperly because the kid who was ignoring the pet while it was here will be sad once it's gone to a better home. But threatening to kill a pet over a dirty room? That boggles my mind.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A cousin of mine threatened to flush her daughter's betta but I was asked to take him and I did.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

*Told i should stop grieving cause betta(s) died*

Well mom also threatened to kill my bettas by flashing them down the toilet just because I was grieving my betta who died. Felt so hurt and angry I just wanted to punch her out!!!!! :shock::redmad::???::BIGangry::BIGshame::BIGsad::BIGweepy:OMG you don't threaten someone like that ever mom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

